# Atitool and Vista 32Bit RTM



## kalel90 (Jan 14, 2007)

Is there any work being done trying to make atitool compatible with Vista RTM 32bit.


----------



## kalel90 (Jan 22, 2007)

I guess thats a no or idc.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 28, 2007)

It will never work because Vista does not allow access to your GPU's clocks and stuff, basically you are locked in a "room" where you are limited, even though you are the user (and admin maybe?) of the PC. Vista sucks, get rid of it.


----------



## mattcoz (Jan 30, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> It will never work because Vista does not allow access to your GPU's clocks and stuff, basically you are locked in a "room" where you are limited, even though you are the user (and admin maybe?) of the PC. Vista sucks, get rid of it.


I can overclock from the ATi CCC and with WinClk, so why wouldn't it be possible with ATITool?


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 1, 2007)

mattcoz said:


> I can overclock from the ATi CCC and with WinClk, so why wouldn't it be possible with ATITool?



  What OS are you using anyway? Application-level overclocking is insane for vista, you would have to infringe on the Vista's DRM.


----------



## lyno (Feb 1, 2007)

you seem to be putting down vista's ability to overclock and vista in general, is this just a vista hate on your side for no apparent reason? as your answers have had no help to this person. I have had no problem overclocking within vista both my GPU with CCC and CPU with some Gigabyte software. If your ideas about vista are because of some pre-vista bashing then i suggest that you take vista for a spin and try for yourself.

EDIT: ATITool 0.26 seems to work find on Vista Business 32-Bit


----------



## mantaray (Feb 2, 2007)

I am running Vista Premium and whilst I can install and run ATI Tools 26 once I restart it comes up with a message saying it can't load some driver( not sure exactly what). It then starts ATI tools but all the registers are zero an no fan control. 
I have a 1900 Xt and love the fan control( the overdrive feature was good , but I didn't need it ATM) and living In South Australia( temp today 39 degree Celsisus  ) 
I need the fan control as the standard one is very slack(quiet but higher speeds kick in at a too higher temperature for Aussie anyaway).
Is there a work around to get the fan control working

Thanks
Bryan


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 2, 2007)

You  can Flash your bios on your video card for fan control(On a dos boot disc)


----------



## MrChrumb (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey Mantaray,

Try running ATITools manually from within OS.  Right click on the shortcut, 'run as administrator'.

I'm running ATITool 0.26 with Vista Ultimate 32Bit, getting some squirrely results, but it might be me... .

MrChrumb


----------



## Millenius (Feb 2, 2007)

MrChrumb said:


> Hey Mantaray,
> 
> Try running ATITools manually from within OS.  Right click on the shortcut, 'run as administrator'.
> 
> ...



it does not work 
I cannot change the mhz !


----------



## lyno (Feb 3, 2007)

What version (32-64 bit) and what edition (Ultimate, Home Premium, Business etc..) of Vista are you running and what card are you trying to overclock?

I'm running Vista Business 32-bit and using 9800XT.

I can adjust both Core and Mem speed no problem as well as Fan speed and any other settings i want to change.


----------



## Millenius (Feb 3, 2007)

sorry.. Ultimate 64bits with x1900 XT 256
There is no solution ?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 3, 2007)

For those of you having problems, try this: Hit F8 after your post is done and before Vista loads, it will bring you to the advanced start up options. Select Load Unsigned Drivers(or something similar to that, can't remember the exact phrase) It should boot and load all of your drivers, regardless of signing. Try that and see if it works, Get back to us on the results.


----------



## Cartel (Feb 4, 2007)

You  have to reboot after installing ati tool and make sure you select "install driver anyway"
when it prompts. then if it still is blank, repeat the install.
I had mine working on vista


----------



## Kreij (Feb 6, 2007)

I am running Vista Ultimate (32 bit) with a X1950XTX and ATITools seems to work fine.
I had to disable UAC and the driver signing check in order to get it to start automatically on boot (using registry).

The only thing that I noticed is that the fan control seems to get "stuck" at certain settings.
For instance, if the fan control says to drop fan speed to 50% @ 45C, it will sometimes remain at 75% even thought the GPU Temp is down around 42C.

Edit : Oops, forgot to add that I am running version 0.26

-Kreij


----------



## BernardB (Feb 6, 2007)

Hey, mine still says: 


> The Kernel Mode Driver does not seem to be running.
> 
> A device driver is required for communication with your video hardware.
> 
> If you just upgraded from an older version it may also help to uninstall ATITool, reboot, then install the new version.



As I have a broken videocard which artifacts and freezes at its default clock speed, underclocking it using ATITool is very important for me in order to run Vista Ultimate 32-bit.
It always worked perfectly under Windows XP.
I'm using the "default" X800 XT PE drivers (it already upgraded itself through Windows Update), and starting ATITool with Administrator rights.
If possible, I'd like to refrain from installing ATI's drivers as I'm afraid it will incorrectly recognize my broken videocard and mess up (am using Catalyst 5.10 under XP, but requires a lot of pain (and ATITool) to install).

Please help.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 7, 2007)

BernardB said:


> Hey, mine still says:
> 
> 
> As I have a broken videocard which artifacts and freezes at its default clock speed, underclocking it using ATITool is very important for me in order to run Vista Ultimate 32-bit.
> ...


Try reflashing the vid card's bios with one with lower clocks. That way you don't have to worry about using a program to underclock it.


----------



## BernardB (Feb 7, 2007)

I need a BIOS with clocks around 300/300 - used an X800 Pro BIOS before, but again, that leaded to way too high clocks.
Unless you can help me find and flash such a BIOS (twas a long time since I last did it), I'm pretty much stuck here.


----------



## BernardB (Feb 7, 2007)

Regarding that "Kernel Mode Driver" - could that also be because I'm not running official Catalyst drivers but whatever Vista uses by default?

Edit: Foolish me, I read completely over that Disable Driver Signature Encryption thingy at startup - ATITool works indeed when I use that option every time I boot Vista.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 7, 2007)

isnt it possible to just completely remove the drm from vista, therefore allowing oc proggy's?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 8, 2007)

BernardB said:


> I need a BIOS with clocks around 300/300 - used an X800 Pro BIOS before, but again, that leaded to way too high clocks.
> Unless you can help me find and flash such a BIOS (twas a long time since I last did it), I'm pretty much stuck here.


Give this a shot.  http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/283


----------



## BernardB (Feb 8, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Give this a shot.  http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/283


Ran as administrator (and used the disable driver stuff mode), according to the logs it detects my videocard perfectly, but every option is greyed out; seems to be useless in my case.
Has anyone successfully ran it with Vista in the first place (as I have no idea what else might be causing a problem here)?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 8, 2007)

BernardB said:


> Ran as administrator (and used the disable driver stuff mode), according to the logs it detects my videocard perfectly, but every option is greyed out; seems to be useless in my case.
> Has anyone successfully ran it with Vista in the first place (as I have no idea what else might be causing a problem here)?


Are you running only Vista? Do you still have XP on the machine?


----------



## Sovereign (Feb 9, 2007)

BernardB said:


> Ran as administrator (and used the disable driver stuff mode), according to the logs it detects my videocard perfectly, but every option is greyed out; seems to be useless in my case.
> Has anyone successfully ran it with Vista in the first place (as I have no idea what else might be causing a problem here)?



I wish I could help you folks out that are having troubles with Vista and ATITool but alas I've yet to have any issues at all with the two. I recently upgraded my PC to Windows Vista Ultimate 32bit (clean install) and was using my onboard _n_VIDIA GeForce™ 6100 for video. About a week ago, I received my new *SAPPHIRE* X1300XT (X1600PRO). All I did was download the latest catalyst drivers and install, reboot, download and install the latest ATITool program, reboot and everything has been perfect since.

I made sure to check any overclocking I've done with the video card via ATITool with the latest Everest Ultimate Edition just to be sure that the clocks were indeed changing and Everest confirmed this each time. Even adjusting things like fan speed has been a breeze since day one! I also get correct tempurature reporting from within ATITool as well.


----------



## kalel90 (Feb 10, 2007)

Ive tried everything thats been said so far but atitool still says "cannot get base address of ati2mtag.sys" im trying to oc a radeon 9550 on vista ultimate 32bit retail.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Feb 10, 2007)

ATITool 0.24 works for me, but not 0.26. Have to install and use under administrator mode though.


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 10, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> What OS are you using anyway? Application-level overclocking is insane for vista, you would have to infringe on the Vista's DRM.



DRM is officially dead now, music industry has dropped it, so there is no DRM infringement risk anymore.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 10, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> DRM is officially dead now, music industry has dropped it, so there is no DRM infringement risk anymore.



that's what i'm saying, since drm is dead, couldnt someone who's really good with programming(*cough*w1zzard*cough*) just completely remove the drm from vista?


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 11, 2007)

I cant see any legal reasons why a 3rd party cant remove it, given the industry has officially abandoned DRM.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 11, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> I cant see any legal reasons why a 3rd party cant remove it, given the industry has officially abandoned DRM.


The whole industry hasn't abandoned DRM, only EMI. Others have already openly denounced Steve Jobs statements and said DRM is here to stay, in one form or another.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Feb 11, 2007)

There is no "DRM" you idiots, its a completely different thing. You just have to allow the OS to boot with unsigned drivers.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 11, 2007)

wazzledoozle said:


> There is no "DRM" you idiots, its a completely different thing. You just have to allow the OS to boot with unsigned drivers.



i'm sorry i didnt understand, you could have explained it without calling me an idiot.


----------



## mandelore (Feb 13, 2007)

Im running Vista 32 ultimate edition, ATItool worked perfectly when i first installed, now with a reboot I get an error about kernal not loading, and I cannot access my temperatures or clocks on my x1900xtx. Has any1 found a work around for this? and no, allowing unsigned drivers does NOT work, as i have tried it.

Plz, my lcd display looks so wierd without my gpu speed and temperature being displayed, never mind the fact no more decent overclocking comes to mind... PLEASE some1 think of a way to get around this


----------



## kalel90 (Feb 17, 2007)

Wow this thread got alot of views after vista came out lol guess that means alot of people r having the same problem. I still cant get it to work.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 19, 2007)

I can get ATI tool to sorta work, but if I even touch anything it crashes, I can show the fuzzy cube and check temps...that's about it. But I have vista and an x1950 pro, both = bad news for the tool.

I hope this can be solved, cause ATI tool has been my top prog for tweaking since my 9600 pro days years back. 

I have referred so many people to use it, and still do. But with vista still new, and the 1950's are semi-new, and ati drivers for vista aren't anything for OC at least in my case, just gonna have to wait and watch.


----------



## kalel90 (Feb 19, 2007)

Im wondering if the creator is still alive lol.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 19, 2007)

kalel90 said:


> Im wondering if the creator is still alive lol.



w1zzard?
he's still very much alive.
he pops his head in a few times a day, not saying much, but looking around.
i'm sure he's been working on an atitool release for the 1950pros


----------



## Kursah (Feb 20, 2007)

I wouldn't doubt he is. I wish there was more people like him, willing to take all the flak and still keep supporting all of us with his amazing skills and support. 

I also hope he's working on a Systool that's more stable in Vista, mine works okay for a few days and then won't start. Could be my issue though.


----------



## Scavar (Feb 20, 2007)

Has anyone tried Rivatuner to see if it works or anything?

I was going to try that today to see if I could OC my parents 7800GT as an experiment, but I didn't because I have a killer headache...


----------



## IluvIntel (Feb 20, 2007)

Wile E said:


> For those of you having problems, try this: Hit F8 after your post is done and before Vista loads, it will bring you to the advanced start up options. Select Load Unsigned Drivers(or something similar to that, can't remember the exact phrase) It should boot and load all of your drivers, regardless of signing. Try that and see if it works, Get back to us on the results.



I'm running x64 Vista Ultimate and I tried this cause' I'm desperate to get some vga o/c utility working and your referring to "Disable Driver Signature Signing" its one of the last options on the F8 page.
Well, I tried that but still can't get ATItool v0.26 to work...


----------



## iggy1981 (Feb 20, 2007)

I raninto the same problem, but my problem was from not installing AGPGART. Yes I have ( had ) AGP card, so I don't know if this is your problem. It did solve mine though.


----------



## kalel90 (Feb 28, 2007)

I guess no one has a working solution yet. Ive managed to get the 3d detection and over clocking working but its still gives the cant get base address error and for some reason Vista blocks it form starting up and i have to unblock it every time. and for the record i dont have vista 64 bit


----------



## Wile E (Feb 28, 2007)

.27 beta1 is out. Compatibility supposed to be improved for Vista.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=26246


----------



## HaZe303 (Mar 2, 2007)

I uninstalled ATITool from my Vista System. Now every time i boot, i get a logg message where it says ATItool.sys driver is trying to start but cant. I tried to clean my registry of everyting from Atitool, but they cant be removed. I googled the issue, and this has been happening before. This was in 2006, have you not found any solution for this yet?? Thx for any reply.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 3, 2007)

HaZe303 said:


> I uninstalled ATITool from my Vista System. Now every time i boot, i get a logg message where it says ATItool.sys driver is trying to start but cant. I tried to clean my registry of everyting from Atitool, but they cant be removed. I googled the issue, and this has been happening before. This was in 2006, have you not found any solution for this yet?? Thx for any reply.


Did you try deleting the driver itself? I dual boot with XP, and anytime I have a driver that won't uninstall properly in Vista, I boot into XP, take ownership of the file, and delete the SOB. Works like a charm. lol


----------



## claudionmc (Mar 15, 2007)

omg i didn't knew that everybody has that problem... y try to oc a radeon 9600pro but when i start atitool it says "the kernel mode driver does not seem to be running..."

how can i fix it!!!!! i want to go down too xp


----------

